# Looking for a "big boy smoker"



## fastalkintn (Apr 17, 2008)

I am in the early stages of thinking about a "big boy" smoker. I have been looking at the Lang 60 and the DPP Fat 50. I would like to know everyones input on these and any other smokers close to them in size and price. I am looking for one small enough for just me and my wife but large enough to feed 25-30 people. Any input would be great.


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Both are fine units, just happens to be the 2 i have it narrowed down to, check out the link below,i have a Horizon marshall now and may consider them for a lrger unit. I also like the Peoria custem cookers and Medow creek

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1476


----------



## fastalkintn (Apr 17, 2008)

Also what are your thoughts on a rotary unit like J.R. Ent. makes?


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 17, 2008)

never seen one, could'nt get a pic on their site. call them, if they are any good, they'll send you some literature on their products


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 17, 2008)

I bought one from a local guy who does them on the side and really (imho) got a good deal.  I would bet you will find someone within a 100 miles of you that will make you one just like you want.  In fact I placed 4th in a comp just last weekend with that cooker....brand new and never cooked on until the contest.


----------



## daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

i still got one i'll put on ya or anybody!!! the ol lady is getting ill bout it still being in the yard!! claiming im not trying hard enough to sell it!! imagine that.lol


----------



## capt dan (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, I don't know if mine is a "big boy's cooker", but it makes me feel like my big show when I use it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . I have really enjoyed the ease  of cooking, and the ability to use logs/splits, or charcoal. You might want to  call up Ben, at Lang cookers and talk with him. The Lang  60 will easily feed 30 people, even double that. It doesn't have all the fancy bells and whistles, or crome pipes and handles, but the simplicity and the ease at which it cooks is enough for me. I have only owned it for 10-11 weeks, but each weekend, I am more pleased  than the week before.


----------



## fastalkintn (Apr 18, 2008)

I had thought about that, but I don't know enough to know what I want or need. Not sure about size heat flow and that kind of stuff.


----------



## fastalkintn (Apr 18, 2008)

I like your set up. Is it to big to use for just me and my wife? Also how well does the warmer work...can you smoke/bake in it or is it just a warmer, and does it have seperate temp control?


----------



## joe bryant (Apr 18, 2008)

Great looking rig. Dumb question on the Lang cookers - how does the smoke travel from firebox to chimney?  I know the meat cooking at the far end of the cooking chamber away from the firebox gets smoke but how exactly does it travel there and back to exit out the chimney close to the firebox?

J


----------



## joe bryant (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah. Answered my own question there thanks to link from richtee. Learning now about reverse flow cookers. Thanks.

J


----------



## smokinit (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out cabinet smokers they are very versital and come in many different sizes and very easy to use.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 20, 2008)

Fastalkin, yes you can smoke/cook in the warmer too. In the top pic, you can see the firebox, and baffle controls. One lever controls the 2 four inch ports directly above the firebox, the other lever towards the front end of the smoker, controls the heat/smoke flow from the actual main  cooking chamber into the warmer. The other lever, lower one, controls the baffle from the firebox into the main smoking/cooking  chamber from the firebox.

lotsa ways to control heat on this rig!


----------



## neens (Apr 20, 2008)

It really depends on what you are looking for. Travis doesn’t give you the cooking area on the DPP but I would guess it is larger than the lang 60. I know that the largest number of people I have cooker for so far on the 60 is around 20 people and I did not fill it. I haven’t cooked on a DPP but one of the things I love about the lang is heat recovery after opening to spray/mop/foil. Because the plate welded in for the reverse flow stores a lot of heat when you open the lid the temp in the cooking chamber gets back to its target very fast. Some people do say that reverse flows are fuel hogs but I only use a split every 45-60 min. The only thing I don’t like about the lang is there is no real way to remove the ash during the smoke. This isn’t a problem for shorter smokes but when you are cooking for longer periods of time ash outs can occur. What I did was make something like a charcoal basket that sat on top of the grate that came with the unit so I could shake any ash out and have the coals sit in the basket on top of the ash. The base price of the lang is also about $800 less than the DPP with no options and the lang comes with a wood storage area. I also have a feeling that shipping would be a lot less for the lang because it is coming from Georgia.

My suggestion would be to call them both. I know from first hand that Mr. lang is very helpful and I have hear from other that Travis is also great. Talking to them might help you decide which unit is best for you and your needs.

One thing I can also say about Ben is that he is more concerned with you getting the right product than himself making money. I was going to get deluxe warmer on my 60 but he talked me out of it, basically telling me I wouldn’t use it much and in the 4 months I have had it I haven’t really had use for the warmer yet.


----------

